# Saber de quin peu calça algú



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon vespre...

A veure, per expressar que es té una idea o se sap com és o pensa algú, sovint diem que "sabem de quin peu calça"; si més no, jo sempre he sentit aquest expressió amb la preposició *de*. No obstant això, de vegades hi he reflexionat i em fa l'efecte que tindria més sentit dir senzillament "saber quin peu calça algú". 

En el primer cas és com si només es fes referència a dur sabata al peu dret o a l'esquerre, mentre que si no fem servir la preposició parlem de la talla del calçat.

Què en penseu? Què en sabeu? A veure si aconseguim respostes humils i modestes, lluny de qualsevol to pedant i saberut.


----------



## Mph redux

Jo la veritat és que ho he sentit i ho dic sense el "de"...


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Crec que ha de ser amb preposició, ja que l'expresió ens indica que alguna cosa no va be, aleshores te sentit investigar per on va malament, es a dir: figuradament, es clar, esbrinar quin és el peu que falla.


----------



## kiyama

Estic d'acord amb RIU, sempre ho he sentit amb la preposició.
Kiyama


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Moltes gràcies a tots tres! Com que l'Mph ho diu sense prepo i jo li veig la seva lògica, potser obro un poll.

Que acabi de provar el diumenge i el pont, si n'heu fet


----------



## Namarne

Jo amb tota modèstia m'afegeixo al grup majoritari (per ara).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Namarne said:


> Jo amb tota modèstia m'afegeixo al grup majoritari (per ara).


 
Gràcies, George


----------



## Cecilio

A València no he sentit mai aquesta expressió. De fet per ací diem "de quin peu coixeja", calcant l'expressió espanyola.

Per cert, potser aquesta preposició 'intrusiva' que diu Tradu s'haja produït per influència de l'expressió espanyola. I és que ens passem la vida d'una llengua a l'altra.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> A València no he sentit mai aquesta expressió. De fet per ací diem "de quin peu coixeja", calcant l'expressió espanyola.


 
Ei, Cecilio!

Trobo que "de quin peu coixeja" no és exactament el mateix, en el sentit que "de quin peu calça" se sol fer servir (penso jo) no per parlar dels punts febles d'una persona, sinó de com és en general. Si que és cert, però, que en general s'empra per als aspectes negatius, si bé també es pot dir amb ironia.

No sé si la resta de principatins també tenen aquesta idea sobre l'expressió en qüestió.

Good dimanche a tutti


----------



## avellanainphilly

Jo també ho he dit sempre amb la preposició i he associat la metàfora al número de calçat. No sé gaire què hi pinta la preposició aquí, però si la trec no em canvia la interpretació. Simplement noto que hi falta alguna cosa. 

I ''saber de quin peu calça algú' no es el mateix que 'saber de quin peu coixeja algú', no? Com deia la Tradu, el primer és saber com pensa algú (de 'quin pal va algú' com dirien els joves ), sensecap connotació pejorativa; mentre que la segona seria saber els punts febles d'algú. Ho veieu, així?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> I ''saber de quin peu calça algú' no es el mateix que 'saber de quin peu coixeja algú', no? Com deia la Tradu, el primer és saber com pensa algú (de 'quin pal va algú' com dirien els joves ), sensecap connotació pejorativa; mentre que la segona seria saber els punts febles d'algú. Ho veieu, així?


 
Quina gràcia, Laia, se'ns han cavalcat els pensaments! Together forever!


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Jo també sempre ho he sentit amb la preposició. La veritat és que no m'havia parat a reflexionar sobre si es refereix al peu o a la talla... Ara em decantaria per dir que es refereix al peu; m'agrada el que diu en Riu de veure quin peu falla, però bé, ho dic sense cap base.
Estic d'acord, però, amb l'avellana i la TPS que la frase amb "coixeja" té un matís diferent.

Salut, gent!


----------



## Cecilio

Moltes gràcies pels matisos, realment estic aprenent coses que no sabia! De tota manera, totes dues expressiones van encaminades en la mateixa direcció: ja siga analitzant els peus calçats o els peus que coixegen s'intenta arribar a la suposada personalitat de la persona en qüestió. Dos mètodes per a una mateixa causa. Potser per això les possibles confusions.


----------



## Mei

Sempre he dit "Saber *de* quin peu calça". 

Salut!


----------



## chics

Hola !

Jo penso que es refereix a allò del peu dret o l'esquerra, una mica en la línea del _cojear_ que dèia el Cecilio, que coneixes la manera de fer de la persona i les seves _inclinacions_. (Per a què em serviria conèixer la seva talla? ). Però no m'havia parat mai a pensar-ho, la veritat. Per cert, sóc jo la que ho diu sense el "de", i ni m'havia adonat que alguns ho afegeixen...


----------



## dafne.ne

En sentit figurat ha d'anar amb la preposició ex.: *no saps de quin peu calça la Maria....,*  Seria com dir : no saps com és en realitat la Maria. 

En cas contrari, si sou en una sabateria, per saber realment el numero de peu d'una persona hauriau de dir  Quin peu calça?


----------



## kiyama

dafne.ne va dir: 





> En cas contrari, si sou en una sabateria, per saber realment el n*ú*mero de peu d'una persona haur*íe*u de dir  Quin peu calça?


Això també ho he sentit a dir així, sense cap mena de matís figuratiu. Una altra cosa seria ficar-se amb la mida dels peus de cadascú, però seria sortir del tema.
Kiyama


----------

